# i'm new, wanna get big



## mPK (Oct 27, 2005)

sup everyone...
I been foruming a while but only today i thought about joining a forum for bodybuilding.. I searched google and yours looks the best. 

Anyway, I am soon to be 18 (2months) and I weigh 65Kilograms (143.3 pounds).. I am 1.76cm (5.77feet) tall. I am not a very athletic kinda guy but i am not fat either. I wanna get bigger but I have a bit of a problem, see i go to school and at my school there is no gym so i can't do body building and weights and all that. Does anyone have any ideas on how i could get bigger?

The last time i benched something i could do about 10reps of 90pounds (about 41kg). Is swimming good for geting bigger, what food should i eat, etc?? thanks


----------



## devildog88 (Oct 27, 2005)

Get a Bow-Flex they are awsome!   Best body building equipment ever made.


----------



## mPK (Oct 27, 2005)

umm, I don't think i will be able to get a bowflex, my school probably wouldn't allow it in the rooms as they are quite small. are they new or something? would doing situps and pressups do anything? I sound like a n00b with this body building stuff, mainly coz i am!


----------



## hp192003 (Oct 28, 2005)

Swimming is good but im not sure how BIG you'll get. You'll burn fat and muscles will grow but for hardcore growth, you need access to weights.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2005)

mPK welcome to IM!   

I think it is the best too!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mPK (Jan 3, 2006)

ok. well I haven't posted in while. anyway. I've now got some dumbells, I can have two at 8kg each (17.6pounds) or i can have one at a time at 19kg (42pounds) i have been doing a few situps and crunches and stuff and have got quite a defined stomach. I am starting with these exercises http://www.sport-fitness-advisor.com/dumbbellexercises.html (sorry if i am not allowed to link it...) and a few other exercises with one dumbell at a time... 

I have seen some improvement after about 2weeks and my friends and family have even noticed. 


today i purchased USN Muscle Fuel http://www.usn-eu.com/proddetail.php?prod=ba_MF5&cat=11  and will start using it tomorrow. Probably just two servings per day. 

Next week I am going to start running everyday and swimming approximated 1km everday. At the moment I run about 4km every two days. 

Any other advice is welcome.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

mPK welcome


Ok the swimming and running idea is a bit much, If you want to get big you have to lift weights. Doing cardio 2-3 times a week for 30 min is ok but spend more time with the weights.


----------



## kentmc (Jan 3, 2006)

is that amount of cardio good for someone trying to get big?


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 3, 2006)

do buddy pushups and stuff to work  your chest. have a friend lay on your back. so you are back to back then do push ups. or have the stabalize somethign with weight to it on your back. also holding thatdumbell between your knees and doing overhand wide grip pull ups. and dumbell rown, dumbell bench press, tricep extensions, and curl. plus shrugs, and lat raises. should be a good start. at least your are making with wht you have. good luck.


----------



## mPK (Jan 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> mPK welcome
> 
> 
> Ok the swimming and running idea is a bit much, If you want to get big you have to lift weights. Doing cardio 2-3 times a week for 30 min is ok but spend more time with the weights.



ok. well my goal has changed slightly. I don't want to get BIG, i want to get ripped, obviously i want to have bigger muscles, well defined abs, big pecks etc, but I don't want to be huge, right now i am kinda unfit and my muscles are not well defined. 

You are also probably right with the running and swimming thing, but I will give it a go. I will probably die out after a week or two because i will be dead tired, I am already regretting signing up for all that sports at school. damn! 

Noone wants to comment on the use of the Protein Muscle fuel shake i am using? Should i still be using it with my 'plan' and my workout with just dumbells or am i wasting my time and gonna screw up my metabolism and all that stuff?


----------



## ANCAM (Jan 3, 2006)

mPK said:
			
		

> ok. well my goal has changed slightly. I don't want to get BIG, i want to get ripped



What is your diet plan to get "ripped?"


----------



## mPK (Jan 3, 2006)

umm. I don't really have one. Just eat good foods, like fruit (apples, bananas, watermellon), little to no sugar, meat, about 5 meals a day, (mostly small-ish)... 

any advice on a diet/

if you read my first post i believe it will tell you that i live at a school dormitory, i basically eat what i get... we eat lots of rice, meat, spaghetti, pasta, etc


----------



## ANCAM (Jan 3, 2006)

A big thing that helped me in college was writing everything that i ate down in a notebook. then going home and figuring out everything that i ate the calories,fat, carbs, ect... Knowing what you take in on a normal college day will help you work out some sort of eating routine.

Also, do yourself a favor...stay away from the Ramen noodles, even if you are desperate.


----------



## mPK (Jan 3, 2006)

Ramen noodles? I don't know what those are, never heard of them, live in africa. Are they like 2 minute noodles or something? :?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 3, 2006)

yes ramen and 2 minute are alike. high in fat sodium and starch. bad bad cutting food. bad food period/


----------



## mPK (Jan 3, 2006)

uh. well i like them every now and then. damn! ok won't eat anymore once i finish the ones i got in my kitchen! like 3 sachets or something. lol or i might just chuck them out.


----------



## ANCAM (Jan 4, 2006)

mPK said:
			
		

> uh. well i like them every now and then. damn! ok won't eat anymore once i finish the ones i got in my kitchen! like 3 sachets or something. lol or i might just chuck them out.




Just get rid of them.


----------



## aceshigh (Jan 4, 2006)

buy a chest expander u know the one with 4 springs,,,,,,a chest expander took ronnie to mr o


----------



## MyK (Jan 6, 2006)

welcome to IM!


----------



## veilasyalindy (Mar 15, 2014)

*Bass Guitar Repair Books Exercises*

The steam effect was another challenge?  social security administration disability application  irritable bowel syndrome dvd social security disability.gov   disability claims  irritable bowel syndrome medicine how to apply for social security benefits   social security disability claim   social security disability claim   http://mihuerta.org


----------



## arez (Mar 17, 2014)

welcome


----------



## stronghand (Mar 18, 2014)

Holy dead thread revival.


----------



## Mccringleberry (Mar 18, 2014)

Necromancers in this thread.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

